# One shot wasp poison sprayed on cut out. What to do?



## Chrismo (Jun 10, 2015)

I just went to get a colony of bees that were in the hollow of an old tree that got cut down in a cemetery. It was a small hive, maybe enough comb for 3 frames. 200 bees? and NO QUEEN. There was zero honey in the nest but lots of brood. The guy mentioned that they had sprayed "Wilson One shot wasp poison foam" in the area of the nest, but he didn't think that it went in the nest itself. So I take the comb with brood and the few bees on it and I'm just wondering what to do with it. Seems a shame to let the brood die. and yet if there is poison on the comb/bees, I don't think I should combine. It would be nice to make something of my 3 hour trip.
Thoughts?

Chris


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a similar situation earlier this year. It's a shame but the insecticide will have contaminated the comb most likely if it was carried in the hive as the workers not immediately killed went in and out. I scrapped everything not even trying to save the wax. Sorry.


----------



## Thershey (Mar 12, 2014)

Unfortunately it's best to walk away from this one and not risk bringing any of the poison home. First question on a cutout call is "have the bees been sprayed with anything?"


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

There's not much bees it's not worth your time. And that's before the wasp spray. 

If they didn't disclose that it had been sprayed before you drove 3 hours, charge them. But you know that won't pan out. 

Just consider it a learning experience.

I get all the details before I go, other wise I would be chasing bumblebees and yellow jacket. I avoid cutouts and try to encourage the land owner that they have a good thing going having a bee tree in there yard.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nothing can be done given the senario. IF it was a good sized hive with population to match AND a laying queen, you might be able to save it. I've done it a few times, but quarantined the hive for a month or so.


----------



## janellesHoneyRockets (Sep 6, 2013)

i.m with mr. beeman try to save it. :gh:


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

janellesHoneyRockets said:


> i.m with mr. beeman try to save it. :gh:


 I think you need to reread Mr. Beeman's response .


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

janellesHoneyRockets said:


> try to save it. :gh:



I agree Baptize them in soapy water ! collect a fee and go home!


----------

